# Gouda, Jack, and Cheddar with Tube Smoker



## rubrchickenhead (Mar 2, 2013)

I got a mix of my favorite cheese from trader joe's for cold-smoking: double cream gouda, jalapeno jack, and sharp cheddar.













DSC01276.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Mar 2, 2013






My favorite is the double cream gouda, from Holland.













DSC01279.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Mar 2, 2013






I loaded the cheese into my kettle with a 12" AMZNPTS and a combination of pit master's choice and oak pellets.













DSC01280.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Mar 2, 2013






I smoked these for 2.5 hours.













DSC01283.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Mar 2, 2013






The wait begins . . .


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 2, 2013)

Good luck on the waiting part.   Looks good.


----------



## toby bryant (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great! I love smoked cheese, but hate the wait


----------



## driedstick (Mar 3, 2013)

That looks great you got some good color. Great Job

Yep the good ol waiting game begins


----------



## dakota54 (Mar 14, 2013)

Has anyone tried Alderwood I'm new at this cold smoking any replies


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dakota54 said:


> Has anyone tried Alderwood I'm new at this cold smoking any replies


Alder can be good on cheese. It is a great choice for salmon too.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Mar 24, 2013)

The cheese has aged 3 weeks, so I made a grilled cheese sandwich to test the cheddar. Its good!!!













DSC01327.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Mar 24, 2013





''

I think the double cream gouda is still my favorite cheese to smoke. All three turned out really tasty with the mix of oak and pitmaster's choice pellets.


----------

